# [solved] HAL mountet Wechseldatenträger nicht mehr (gnome)

## gr0sshirn

Hi...

ich hab das Problem, dass HAL meine Datenträger nicht mehr automatisch einhängt (Festplatten, USB Sticks, etc)

Die alte HAL Version hat das getan. Scheinbar wurden in den neueren Änderungen eingeführt, sodass man erst irgendwelche .dfi files bearbeiten muss?

Ich fand dazu das: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-729551.html

Leider steig ich da grad nicht durch, kann mir jemand auf deutsch erklären was ich tun muss damit meine SATA und USB Speicher wieder gemountet werden?

THX  :Smile: 

----------

## jamatik

Das Problem ist die Datei /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi. Dort ist <merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">false</merge> leider standardmäßig auf true gesetzt.

als root:

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

```
nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi
```

Zeile 

```
<merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
```

 in 

```
<merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">false</merge>
```

 ändern.

hald bzw. Rechner neustarten.

----------

## gr0sshirn

jamatik, ich danke dir  :Wink: 

----------

